# This Great Tool



## EL-RoadTripper (Mar 26, 2011)

A week ago while driving in Cleveland, TN, I came upon a low clearance that was
not clearly marked and could've taken my camper roof off.

I since purchased the system from (MOD EDIT)and installed it
to my Garmin 1450LMT.

On my initial "test" run, it detected a 7' 10" in the Chattanooga, TN area that
I was aware of and is not listed in my trucker's atlas.

I am a retired trucker and trained to be alert for low clearances. I now
regularly tow a 5th wheel camper that is 13' 3" and would not want to be
without this great tool.

Thanks for making this great product available!


----------

